

Ask HN:How do I keep "Stay signed in" unchecked by default on gmail login screen - hypr_geek

Earlier, it used to be unchecked by default. But for some time now, it is always checked when I open gmail.com. It's highly annoying as I have to uncheck it every time. Appears in incognito window too. Any solutions? Or should I take it as given?
======
rom16384
With the Firefox add-on GreaseMonkey [1] you can create a script to change
whatever you want.

[1] <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/>

